# تصنيف المواد الكيميائية:



## h.chemist (11 مارس 2008)

تصنيف المواد الكيميائية:

1- الخطورة الذاتية:
وهي تشير إلى الخصائص الذاتية (الفيزيائية-الكيميائية) التي تتضمنها المادة والتي تصنف على أساسها في إحدى المجموعات التالية: 
آ- المواد القابلة للاشتعال: وهي مواد تقوم بإصدار أبخرة أو غازات قابلة للاشتعال إما لوحدها أو بالاتحاد مع مادة أو مركب أو مزيج آخر بتوفر عوامل خارجية. 
وتتحدد درجة قابلية المادة للاشتعال بالاعتماد على ما يسمى نقطة الوميض.
ب- المواد القابلة للانفجار: 
وهي عبارة عن مواد تتضمن خصائص ذاتية تجعلها قابلة للانفجار بتأثير عوامل خارجية (فيزيائية - ميكانيكية) كالحرارة أو الشرر أو الصدم أو السحق. 
- جميع المواد القابلة للاشتعال تملك القدرة على تشكيل مخلوط قابل للانفجار مع 
الهواء عند تركيز معين وبتوفر عوامل مساعدة.
- يمكن لجميع الغازات المحفوظة تحت ضغط مرتفع أن تشكل خطر الانفجار لدى 
توفر الشروط المساعدة.
ج- المواد المؤكســدة: 
وهي عبارة عن مواد غـنـيـة بالأوكسجين وشديدة التفاعل مع المواد الأخرى محررة كميات كبيرة من الحرارة (فوق الكلورات وفوق الأكاسيد)
د- المواد الأكــالـة: 
وهي مواد قادرة على إحداث تخريب في النسيج الحي لدى ملامسته لها، وتكون درجة حموضتها أقل من 2 أو أكثر من12.5 (حموض أو أسس قوية)
هـ- المواد الفعالة كيميائياً: 
وهي مواد نشيطة كيميائياً حيث يؤدي تفاعلها مع المواد الكيميائية الأخرى إلى احتمال وقوع حوادث خطرة نتيجة تشكل مواد قابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار أو مواد شديدة السمية. 

2- الخطورة الصحية: 
وهي تشير إلى الآثار السمية والضارة بالصحة الفورية أو بعيدة المدى للمواد الكيميائية في ظروف التعرض الحاد أو المزمن والتي تصنف المواد على أساسها في إحدى المجموعات التالية: 
أ- المواد المهيجة:
وهي تتميز بتأثير موضعي تخريشي للعيون والجلد والجهاز التنفسي.
- إن تحديد الجزء المتهيج من الجهاز التنفسي مرتبط بمدى انحلالية المادة في الماء )أو الأغشية المخاطية( 
الفلور والنشادر وحمض الكلور مهيجة للطرق التنفسية العلوية. 
غازات الكلور والبروم وأكاسيد الكبريت مهيجة للقصبات الهوائية.
الفوسجين وثاني أوكسيد الآزوت مهيجة للأسناخ الرئوية. 
- تحدث المواد الكيميائية المهيجة للجلد كالحموض والقلويات العضوية والمعدنية تأثيرات 
موضعية مختلفة الشدة. 
- ليس من السهل إقامة حد فاصل بين التهيج والتآكل لكن التهيج في الغالب ذو طبيعة 
سطحية.
ب- المواد المحسسة: 
وهي مواد تحدث لدى دخولها إلى العضوية تفاعلاً تحسسياً يتجلى على شكل التهاب جلد تماسي أو مشاكل تنفسية (القطران، الراتنجات، مركبات الإيتلين والنفتالين( 
ج- المواد المثبطة: 
تؤثر بعض المواد على الجهاز العصبي المركزي كمواد مثبطة أو مخدرة ويستخدم قسم منها كمخدرات طبية. 
- بالإضافة إلى تأثيرها على الصحة قد يكون لها تأثير على السلامة.
- تعتبر المذيبات العضوية عموماً مركبات كيميائية مخدرة
د- المواد الخانقة:
وتقسم هذه المواد من حيث آلية تأثيرها إلى: 
- مواد خانقة بسيطة: وهي ليست سامة بحد ذاتها إلا أن ارتفاع تركيزها على حساب الأوكسجين يؤدي إلى خفض نسبة الأوكسجين عن المستوى الضروري لعملية التنفس. (Co2) 
- الخانقات الكيميائية: وهي مواد تتدخل مع أكسجة الدم في الرئتين أو لاحقاً مع أكسجة النسج -Co) سيانيد الهيدروجين( 
و- المواد المسرطنة: 
وهي مواد يؤدي التعرض لها إلى احتمال حدوث تأثيرات مسرطنة (البنزول، الأسبست، الأمينات العطرية)
- قد يكون للسرطان فترة كمون طويلة. 
- يمكن للتأثيرات المسرطنة أن تظهر عند أي حد تعرض. 
- يجب معاملة الكيماويات التي لا تتساوي في احتمالات سرطنتها بحذر شديد.
ح- المواد ذات السمية الجهازية: وهي مواد تهاجم الأعضاء أو الأجهزة الحيوية بآليات سمية قد لا تكون مفهومة في بعض الأحيان.
الرصاص، البنزول، Co، التولويدين يؤثر في الدم.
الرصاص، المنغنيز، البنزول، الزئبق يؤثر في الجهاز العصبي والدماغ.
الكروم، النيكل، الفينول يؤثر في الجلد.
رابع كلور الكربون، الكادميوم يؤثر في الكبد والكلى.
ز- المواد المطفرة: 
وهي مواد تؤثر على الصبغيات وتحدث تغيرات جينية مؤدية إلى أضرار وراثية. 
- يمكن للمواد المطفرة أن تؤثر على صبغيات كل من الوالدين. 
- تشير نتائج الأبحاث إلى أن معظم المسرطنات ذات تأثيرات مطفرة.
ح- المواد الماسخة: 
وهي مواد تحدث تأثيرها على الأجنة داخل الرحم مؤدية إلى حدوث تشوهات ولادية
ط- المواد المؤثرة على الصحة النفسية:
وهي مواد يؤدي التعرض لها إلى حدوث تبدلات حيوية تصيب الجهاز العصبي المركزي مؤدية إلى الإخلال بالصحة النفسية والعقلية للعمال.
(الزئبق، ثاني كبريت الكربون، مذيب ستودارد)


----------



## سامان الساماني (11 مارس 2008)

اجرك الله على بحثك القيم .. وارجو ان تزودنا بموضوع اكثر شوقا واهتماما وهو تصنيف بعض المواد الكيمياوية من حيث درجة الغليان والانصهار والكثافة واللزوجة وخاصية الحامضية والقاعدية والى غيره من الخواص المفيدو ... اجرك الله . اخوك :المهندس الكيمياوي الطاير .. سامان الساماني -الاردن


----------



## سامان الساماني (11 مارس 2008)

اجرك الله على بحثك القيم .. وارجو ان تزودنا بموضوع اكثر شوقا واهتماما وهو تصنيف بعض المواد الكيمياوية من حيث درجة الغليان والانصهار والكثافة واللزوجة وخاصية الحامضية والقاعدية والى غيره من الخواص المفيدو ... اجرك الله . اخوك :المهندس الكيمياوي الطاير .. سامان الساماني


----------



## سامان الساماني (11 مارس 2008)

اجرك الله على بحثك القيم .. وارجو ان تزودنا بموضوع اكثر شوقا واهتماما وهو تصنيف بعض المواد الكيمياوية من حيث درجة الغليان والانصهار والكثافة واللزوجة وخاصية الحامضية والقاعدية والى غيره من الخواص المفيدو ... اجرك الله . اخوك :المهندس الكيمياوي الطاير .. سامان الساماني


----------



## مصطفى خميس (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله على هذا الكم من الموعلومات كل الخير 
وزادك من علمه


----------



## eng-Tarik (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## وضاحة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا على هذه المشاركة*​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه والتصنيف الرائع 
عاشت ايدك
تحياتي...


----------



## almoiz (28 أكتوبر 2008)

افادك الله 
ونتطلع للمزيد


----------



## حسام ح (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## بوعمامة عمر (28 أكتوبر 2008)

good and very good


----------



## مازن81 (7 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------

